# Kobalt



## Sawdust74 (Jun 12, 2018)

Anyone tried the Kobalt router and table combo from Lowes?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Had one experience with the brand (sliding miter) and don't think I'll buy that brand again. Not specific to your question, but private brands often wind up being made by inferior producers.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sawdust74 said:


> Anyone tried the Kobalt router and table combo from Lowes?


there's numerous threads here on that brand w/ the owners having issues....
I wouldn't buy it...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, my son bought me a tape measure, and I like it, but no other experience. But no way would I buy a router table. First time I ever used a router, it and a table were borrowed, after that I started making my own tables.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think it is worthwhile to spend about $220 on a Bosch 1617 EVSPK kit, and make your own table. I've found that it never pays to buy a "beginner" level tool because its compromised design to shave costs is almost alway a compromise on precision and accuracy, lack of parts over time and lack of accessories you might want to add later. 

for a table, you only need a sheet of ply with a hole cut out. The 1617's fixed base can be attached underneath and you can hang it over a couple of saw horses. Or you can check the used furniture shops and find a modest table with a nice top, add a layer of nice flat ply underneath or on top and again, you have a very workable table. You just need a very straight piece of 2x4 and a couple of clamps for your fence. Cut away a space in the middle of the fence for the recessed bit.

I occasionally find the 1617 on sale for $200, but even at $220 regular price, it's a great value that you'll enjoy using for years after you would have tossed a cheapo unit. I know that because I did that a couple of times, but not anymore.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Look to CPO for a Bosch 1617EVSPK...


----------

